# Ipod touch 3rd gen white screen of death



## Guitarlover (Aug 11, 2011)

I have tried restarting it, restoring it, draining the battery and then trying everything again....and it still has a white screen. Itunes recognizes it but I don't think it detects anything wrong. 

I actually got it from a friend and it was dropped and the digitizer cracked (but I can fix that)...so its not under warrenty

Are there any other options to try??? If not, I'm willing to take apart ipod if I have to to fix the problem. Has anyone done this before?? Is there anything I should look for that might be out of the ordinary if I take it apart or possible things to replace?????????

Thanks


----------



## mrada911 (Dec 28, 2012)

Put the iPod in dfu mode
1) turn off the device (if you can)
2) hold down the power and home button for 15 seconds
3) release the power button and hold the home button for 30 seconds
4) connect to iTunes and should say iPod needs restored


----------

